# thinking aloud



## onionpencil (Jan 6, 2013)

hi!

former breeder here seriously considering getting back into it, if/when a few health issues resolve. between that and what i want, looks like patience will have to be a new strength  
in n. central mass, am probably willing to travel some to find what i want-
interested in preferably show quality, possibly import or import derived satin, long hair, rex or like, and color points, also maybe tricolor and or variegated.
probably willing to ship airport to airport is someone is willing to jump through the hoops on their end (may have to wait til spring)

anyway, thinking out loud at this point, thought i'd put it out there and see how many people said i was completely crazy


----------



## onionpencil (Jan 6, 2013)

nobody has any input? ah well 8/


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

You could try posting in the wanted section......


----------



## onionpencil (Jan 6, 2013)

yes i will when i know for sure i'm gonna do this, and know precisely what i'm hoping to find, thanks. 8D right now i was just hoping for input i guess- as in oh those are hard, don't start with them, or some such. anyway, i am reading a lot, so info will be found.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

I would instead wait and go to Rodentfest in PA in April. Most of the breeders on the eastern side of the country will be there.


----------



## onionpencil (Jan 6, 2013)

hmm, hate to wait that long, but that's certainly the place to hit. thanks!


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

You are probably not going to find anyone who has babies any sooner or closer really. Most of us are just now starting breeding for Rodentfest in mind. I know I will start pairing up for that show in particular in the next few weeks. Everything is already being reserved!


----------



## onionpencil (Jan 6, 2013)

mmm that's a good point. dunno if i can get there tho, and not sure anyone up this way is going there. but as you say, might be first real chance. thanks!


----------

